# Something New for Jay and Bob



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I have decided to try the towel thing (seeing how Jay is healing from his abscess I thought it would be better for him) and I'm starting to like it! Even Jay and Bob seem to like it! I might need to get some more soon but heres what it looks like so far. I have also added another hammock tube...LMAO its pink. >.< 


Floor looks kinda messy sorry >.< I live with a boy who leaves half full soda cans lying around everywhere, and I just got finished taking all that darn aspen out to put the towel down. 

























Heres the collection of tube hammocks the boys have. That red was I bought from petsmart but the other two I made myself.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

That's a nice looking ratchelor pad, I could only dream of having so many hammocks.

I plan on switching to towels in the next few months too, so I'm glad to hear that everyone who does it seems to like it.


----------



## Dimitrius (Mar 19, 2007)

I think when I get my rats, I'll use fabric bedding. It seems SO much easier to clean, just have a few sets, and cycle them with the laundry.
Jennie, I absolutely love your boys' cage. They have SO many hammocks & tubes. I wish I was your rat! So many places to laze around!  You & Troy are amazing rat owners.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

what an awesome cage . i love using fabric bedding - keeps the rats smelling cleaner, and my room too! I can't believe how cool all those crocheted hammocks look.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

those hammocks look so snuggly and amazing.  i made a fleece nest ball that seems pretty well received, but i'm def working on knitting a hammock! you're an inspiration to us all!


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

That cage looks so fun! I can't wait for my Carefresh to run out so i can switch to fleeces/towels. They just make the cage look so much brighter and tidier, and apparently they get rid of odours better too, so yay!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Hehe, I just went out and bought 4 colorful towels. Yeah, I still a BIG bag of aspen left over, but im going to use that with the potty cornor I bought today too.


----------

